# Exo-Terra, Habistat - Heat Mat or Rep Radiator



## FreddotheGecko (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi guys, My first post so i apologise if this may have been bought up before!

Does anyone have any preference to Habistat or the new Exo-terra heat mats? And what about the Reptile radiator from Habitat? I have 2 Male Leo's (in seperate vivs!) and i am wanting to buy good heat mats for them, just wondered what everyone thought.

Cheers Guys

Kris (Fred + Midge) : victory:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Habistat are a better company IMO with higher quality products, but the heatmats are all very similar and whether you could actually tell the difference is debatable!

The rep radiators are very good, I tend to use these over any other form of heating when I can - but are roof mounted, so can only be used in wooden vivs really. They are also rather expensive if heatmats will do the job perfectly well!


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Microclimate heat mats are good...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah you have to make sure the radiators arent within the leos reach too..i have habistat heat mats and ultratherm ones and they're great!!


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

"The rep radiators are very good, I tend to use these over any other form of heating when I can - but are roof mounted, so can only be used in wooden vivs really. They are also rather expensive if heatmats will do the job perfectly well!"

I really am interested in personal experience on the rep radiators, they appear a tidy and safe way to heat the viv. I keep a corn snake and presume the heat generated is enough to warm the floor for the snake? I keep bouncing between heat mats and ceramic heaters. The ceramic heaters worry me in that they perhaps risk burns, (even with a guard, I suspect the guard will be hot!). The heat mats are cheap and efficient but I am building my own viv and would want to sink the mat connection into the floor and perhaps cover with lino to make a neat job (I'm a bit of a fuss pot when it comes to homebuilds!). The reptile radiatior seems a neat and simple alternative. I would like further personal experience on this.:smile:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i use a reptile radiator in my beardie viv and have done for a few years now, never had a problem with it and temps are alays spot on. yes they are more expensive but they do the job very well


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

since you got 2 vivs for leos just to say buy a twin channel thermostat rather then 2 matstats as it works out a couple of quid cheaper


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use Microclimate heat mats and have never ever had a problem with them


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I use Microclimate heat mats and have never ever had a problem with them


Yep, they don't go patchy/bubbly like other makes either


----------



## FreddotheGecko (Jun 26, 2007)

After speaking with Paul at Reptile Keeping, he has put me on the straiht and narrow and i have ordered the habistat mats. Arrived within 18 hours too! Even during a postal strike! lol. Excellent service!


----------

